# Tempo intervals



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Does doing short (i.e. less than 20 minute) tempo intervals help with increasing fitness? Or should they be used when trying to taper or just maintain fitness?


----------



## runabike (Jun 18, 2013)

There's not a lot of riding that won't increase your fitness up to a point.

I'm not sure what you mean by tempo (generally I'd think of that in the 80-88% range but sustained for a long time,) but 10-15 mins at 90-100% threshold a few times over is a great workout. That's generally something I would do more in base or build before moving on to more specific stuff, but there's usually a place for it at some point along the line. 

And you can combo that with something like 2x15 mins threshold with some sprints or other little efforts or anything that you can imagine really. Going faster helps you go faster.


----------



## reeta (Sep 19, 2014)

thanks for this post


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

reeta said:


> thanks for this post


Thanks in advance for the useless spam you'll rain upon us.


----------

